# How To Shoot The Sweet Midget Fork Shooter W/o



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Turn the pouch on it's side and have the frame hand keep a forward momentum through the release and I am not speaking of Flipping. *
*If shooting Granstaahh then Do Not turn the pouch on it's side.*

*http://youtu.be/VvG1uTl6zDs*


----------



## LeoVonFitzy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's some super sharp shooting, lol! Thanks for the vid! ; )


----------

